# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة الرعب الشهيرة (doom3)

## روان

[BIMG]http://doom3.gameamp.com/modules/wallpaper/wallpaper_images/118_full.jpg[/BIMG]

تحميل هنا

----------


## جسر الحياة

مشكورة يا روان على اللعبه

وأنا من محبي ألعاب الرعب

بس موقع اللعبه فيه خطأ

لذلك ما نزلت اللعبه  


ميرسي كتير إلك

----------


## thehitman

الحركه بتاعتك جديده بس اعمله لى واحد مبتدى

خلى جادى شويه
thehitman
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

